# Gotta get rid of DoW II dirt ass cheap



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

my computer can't handle it.. I know it's sad, but I'd rather buy models and build armies than buy a machine that can handle this game... how does ten bucks sound? It'll run fine, then crash when it comes to the game play really... so what do ya think? Any takers?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

This game is account locked with a cd key when you install it and selling game accounts is against forum trade guidelines.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

well I'm not trying to sell an account... sorry for being old school in thinking you just install a game and play it with the CD key... meant no harm man...


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Witch King of Angmar said:


> This game is account locked with a cd key when you install it and selling game accounts is against forum trade guidelines.


Is that something to do with Relic's forum guidelines? Because I can't find any such rule on Heresy...


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> Is that something to do with Relic's forum guidelines? Because I can't find any such rule on Heresy...


Naw its just a general thing company's get pissy about and tend to shut down forums for doing, mind you i don't think relic is as bad as blizzard or others in doing so.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

DoW2 isn't an MMO either.


----------



## rawrgh (May 28, 2010)

Its GFWL though and once you link the serial to your GFWL account thats it it cant be unlinked and so that serial is useless. You would have to sell your GFWL account which I believe is against MSs Ts&Cs.

Whether you can play "offline" I'm not sure but if I try to play when not signed in then it certaily makes me do that first.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Jim, call me today.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

sure......


----------

